# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  برج دوار صديق للبيئة يغير شكله باستمرار

## أميرة قوس النصر

لبرج الدوار Dynamic Tower الذي من المفترض أن يقام في دبي سيعطي معنى جديدا لمفهوم الأبراج وناطحات السحاب. إذ إن كل طابق من الطوابق الثمانين في البرج سيدور بشكل مستقل عن الطوابق الأخرى، الأمر الذي سيغير من شكل البرج باستمرار ويتيح لسكانه الاستمتاع برؤية مختلف أرجاء المدينة.


يتصف البرج أيضا بصداقته للبيئة، إذ إن الألواح الشمسية تغطي ما نسبته 20% من مساحة سطح كل طابق وتلتقط أشعة الشمس باستمرار تقريبا مع دوران الطابق. كما أن توربينات طاقة الرياح ذات الأذرع المصنوعة من ألياف الكربون تولد طاقة تكفي هي والطاقة الشمسية لتزويد البرج بكل حاجته من الطاقة، وتوفير طاقة أيضا إلى الأبنية المجاورة.


البرج الذي يفترض أن يكتمل بناؤه في أوائل العام 2011م، سيعتمد الأجزاء مسبقة الصنع والتي ستصنع في المصنع وتربط مع الجزء المركزي من البرج. ويتطلب إنجاز بناء الطابق الواحد وتركيبه سبعة أيام فقط.


سكان الشقق في البرج سيكون بإمكانهم التحكم بسرعة دوران الطابق، ويمكن للطابق أن يدور دورة كاملة في غضون ساعة أو 24 ساعة، وستوفر المصاعد للسكان رفع سياراتهم الخاصة وإيقافها أمام أبواب الشقق. هذا وسيتراوح ثمن الشقة الواحدة بين ثلاثة ملايين وثلاثين مليون دولار.

----------


## عُبادة

خليني الحقلي طابق ولا اثنين قبل ما يروحن :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Smile:

----------


## down to you

:Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هم اكيد بينتظروا فيي لاتخرج لحتى احط اللمسات الاخيرة على البرج :Db465236ff:

----------


## yousef

لا يا ابو الزعبي بستنوني انا
هههههههه

----------

